# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι είδος παπαγάλους έχετε?

## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να πειτε τι παπαγαλο εχετε και τις εμπειριες σας απο αυτο!!  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Εγω Γιωργο, εχω ενα μπατζι! Ειναι εκπληκτικα εξυπνα πλασματα, αρκει να ασχολεισαι μαζι του(οπως με ολα τα ειδη). Να φανταστεις απο την πρωτη κιολας μερα που το πηρα, εφαγε απο το δαχτυλο μου, και την δευτερη αναιβηκε πανω του. Βεβαια, εξαρταται και απο τον χαρακτηρα καθε πουλιου. Ειναι παιχνιδιαρικα(τουλαχιστον το δικο μου ειναι), εχουν πολυ περιέργεια, και θελουν να μαθαινουν συνεχως καινουργια κολπα!
Αυτα απο εμενα, φυσικα εχουν και πολλοι αλλοι μπατζι και θα σου πουν και αυτοι καποια πραγματακια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Και σε εμανα που εχω ενα μπατζι ετσι ειναι. Αρκει να τους δινιεις σημασια.

----------


## Panosfx

Εχω 2 budgie(1 αρσενικο τον Barry κι 1 θυληκο την yellow) που δεν ειναι ημερα αλλα προσπαθουμε να τα εξημερωσουμε.Δεν δαγκωνουν αλλα δεν μας θελουν κιολας.
Ησυχα πουλια που αρεσκονται να παιζουν μεταξυ τους,δεν ενοχλουν καθολου και το κοστος συντηρησης ειναι μηδαμινο.
Ενας παπαγαλος που συστηνω σε ολους.

Εχω κι ενα cockatiel τον Μενελαο τον οποιο τον βρηκαν στην Κρητη και μας τον εδωσαν καθως δεν ξερανε πως να τον φροντισουν.Ειναι ημερος,αριστος χαρακτηρας,υπακουος,βολικο  ς και καθολου ενοχλητικος.Τρελενεται να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι του κι οπου τον αφησεις εκει καθεται.Περισσοτερο ομως του αρεσει να ειναι πανω μας και να βλεπει τι κανουμε.Μπηκε γρηγορα στις καρδιες μας και μας αγαπησε κι αυτος.Του εχω τεραστια αδυναμια κι αυτος σε μενα καθως δειχνει να με συμπαθει περισσοτερο απο τα αλλα μελη της οικογενειας.
Επισης τρελενεται να μας δινει φιλακια!Σαν πουλι το συστηνω και παλι σε ολους.

Τελευταιος ο Κικο!Ενα indian ringneck 1 ετους που το εχω απο μωρακι.Ειναι ημερος,τρελος ζηλιαρης,ανηπακουος,ανεξαρ  τητος και γενικα ενας μεγαλος αληταμπουρας.Τα παντα ειναι παιχνιδι για εκεινον κι ολα για μασουλημα.Τρωει οτι και να του δωσεις και θελει να φαει οτι κι αν τρωμε(φυσικα τρωει μονο οτι επιτρεπεται).Ειναι ολη μερα ελευθερος(εκτος των ωρων που λειπουν ολοι απο το σπιτι),ειναι τσαμπουκαλης και φασαριας!Μιλαει και λεει διαφορες προτασεις και λεξεις.
Τον χαιδευεις μονο αποτε θελει αυτος,ερχετε πανω σου μονο αν θελει αυτος,εκτος κι αν ειμαι εγω που μου εχει και του εχω αδυναμια.Δυσκολα παει σε αλλους εκτος κι αν τον δελεασεις με φαι.
Σαν πουλι δεν ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ισως δεν κανει για ολους(ακομα κι εμενα αμα παω να τον κλεισω στο κλουβι για να φυγω μπορει να μου σκασει καμια καλη δαγκωματια).Εγω απο την αλλη τον εχω σαν παιδι μου.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Για τον Κικο εχω να πω κλασσικη αρσενικη συμπεριφορα μην σε τρομαζει αυτο. Για τα μπατζι ακριβως σαν το δικο μου. Ησυχα, εξυπνα , και αμα τα εχεις απο μικρα μπορει και να μιλησουν. Για το κοκατιλ το αγαπημενο μου ειδος μεσαιου παπαγαλου οπου εχω κι εγω δεν εχω λογια. Και το δικο μου σαν το δικο σου απο την πρωτη στιγμη με εμαθε και τωρα αν δεν με βλεπει στεναχωριετε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Panosfx

Γιωργαρε χρονια πολλα φιλε!
Δεν με τρομαζει βρε συ τον εχω μαθει τωρα πια.Απο μωρο μεχρι τωρα αλλαζει συνεχως ο χαρακτηρας του.
Το κοκατιλ ειναι πραγματικα υποδειγμα πουλιου.
Αν μπορουσα να τα παρομοιασω με αλλα ζωακια θα ελεγα πως τα budgie ειναι σαν χαμστερακια,ο Μενελαος ειναι ο σκυλος κι ο Κικο η γατα.  :Tongue0020:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη. Να σε καλα!

----------


## panoss

Ναι ρε συ!!
Χρόνια σου πολλά!!!!

Λοιπόν έχω και εγώ ένα budgie τον Τιμ ο οποίος είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος να βγει από το κλουβί του!Δηλαδή όσο πάει και με συνηθίζει!!
Τον έχω πολλές ώρες μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου και όταν βάζω ράδιο τρελένεται με την καλή έννοια!
Αρχίζει να πετάει να σκαρφαλώνει ,να δίνει φιλάκια στις πατίθρες και στα παιχνίδια του και κουνιέται τόσο αστεία που δεν κρατιέμαι και ξεσπάω στα γέλια!!
Ελπίζω να τον εξημερώσω σύντομα , διότι τον και με συμπαθεί πολύ περισσότερο από όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας και μόνο όταν με βλέπει εμένα σφυρίζει και έρχεται στα κάγκελα για να του τρίψω το κεφαλάκι και να του δώσω λιχουδιά!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πιστευω οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα ειστε αχωριστοι!! Κια σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα χρονια πολλα!

----------


## olga

Εγώ έχω κόκατιλ, μου αρέσει πολύ η εμφάνιση τους αλλά και η ζωηράδα τους! Αν και έχω 3 ζευγάρια σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά λειτουργούν σαν κοπάδι και επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους. Έχω 2 μικρά τα οποία είναι σχετικά ήμερα αφού τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι, όταν τα πιάνω στα χέρια μου ή τα φιλάω ποτέ δεν με τσιμπάνε αλλά δεν θα έρθουν μόνα τους σε εμένα, μόνο αν κρατάω φαί. Προτιμούν να κάνουν παρέα μεταξ'υ τους σε αντίθεση με τον φιλοξενούμενο Μιμη (κοκατιλ) που με το που θα βγει απο το κλουβί έρχεται πάνω μου, ίσως γιατί δεν μεγάλωσε με άλλα κοκατιλ και συνίθησε την ανθρώπινη παρέα. 

Έχω και έναν african grey τον Πέτρο που μας τον δώσανε να τον φροντίσουμε πριν ένα χρόνο. Αν ήξερα πόσο απαιτητικά είναι αυτά τα πουλιά δεν θα αγόραζα ποτέ! Φυσικά όμως αφού ήρθε εδώ ο Πέτρος θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ κυρίως για να σταματήσει να μαδάει τα φτερά του. Έχει αλλάξει πολλά σπίτια και ίσως και αυτό να τον έχει επιρεάσει. Οι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι είναι και πολύ έξυπνα πλάσματα και θέλουν συνέχεια την προσοχή σου. Χρειάζονται πρόγραμμα καθημερινό.. κάθε πρωί ο Πέτρος έχει τα φρουτάκια του και καθαρό νερό. Το μεσημέρι βγαίνει έξω απο το κλουβί να ξεμουδιάσει, μετά μεσημεριανό ύπνο, και το απόγευμα κάνει τη βόλτα του στο σαλόνι και δέχεται τα χάδια του πατέρα μου. Τόσο φιλικός είναι μόνο μαζί του και γι αυτό κάθε φορά που θα θέλεω να τον χαιδέψω θα πρεπει να καταλαβαίνω την διάθεσή του γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που με έχει δαγκώσει.. Γι αυτό θα ήθελα να ξέρουν όσοι σκέφτονται την αγορά ενός μεγάλου παπαγάλου πως ο χαρακτήρας κάθε πουλιού είναι διαφορετικος και είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη! Γνώμη μου είναι πως και σε αυτά τα ήδη θα πρεεπι να έχουμε την οικονομική κυρίως δυνατότητα να τους πάρουμε ένα ταίρι, και να μην τα αφήνουμε μόνο με την δική μας συντροφιά, το μάδημα πολλές φορές οφείλεται και σε ορμονικούς λόγους...

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πραγματικα ενδιαφερον οι φτερωτοι σου φιλοι!!!

----------


## Kostakos

¨εχω ένα αρσενικό peach faced lovebird! (δεν είναι DNA-ed, απλά έχει αρσενική συμπεριφορά όσον αφορά τα παιχνίδια του  :winky: 
Είναι ήμερος, κτητικός πολύ με το κλουβί του! (cage aggressive όπως το λένε), δαγκώνει αλλά είναι και φοβερά χαδιάρης όταν θελήσει!  Θα δαγκώσει δηλαδή όταν τον ενοχλήσει μια κίνηση του χεριού μου και σε περίπτωση που πάρω ένα παιχνίδι του!! Είναι ανεξάρτητος πολύ, αλλά δε θα πει όχι σε έναν μεσημεριανό υπνάκο στο χέρι μου η στον ώμο μου!!!  Πετάει παντού μεσα στο σπίτι και μετά από καμιά ώρα θα κάτσει ήρεμος πάνω σου για χάδια και να χαλαρώσει!! τον αγαπάω όμως γιατί με τον τρελοχαρακτήρα του με κάνει και γελάω όλη μα όλη την ώρα!! χεχε αυτά

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πραγματικα ενδιαφερον!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

εμμμμ...εγω εχω δυο πρασινα μπατζι...!!!!!Τον Δουκα και την Δαλιδα....!!!Η αγαπημενη μου και πιο προσφατη εμπειρια μου ειναι οτι μετα απο τοση ταλεπωρια γεννησανε το πρωτο τους αυγο...!!!!!!! Ως προσωπικη μου στιγμη μ'αυτα...οτι ο Δουκας κοπηκε στο ποδαρακι του...και εγω ευτυχος τελευται στιγμη...τον εσωσα.....αλλα και οτι...εχει φαει τρεις φορες κεχρι απο το χερι μου....!!!!!  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## xristina_konta

Γιωργο χρονια πολλα!εγω εχω 2αρσενικα lover εδω και ενα χρονο τα οποια ομως συμπεριφερονυαι σαν ζευγαρι,ειναι πολυ φιλικα,τρωνε απο το χερι μας αλλα δεν μπορω πια να τα χωρισω,εχω 3 μαλλον θυληκα λοβερ που τα εχω εδω και λιγο καιρο στο ιδιο κλουβι με τον μπαμπη και τον δαχτυλιδα[τα 2 αρσενικα μου}μηπως και καταφερω να τα χωρισω πια αν και θεωρω οτι ειναι αδικος κοπος,εχω 1φισερι αρσενικο και 1μασκα θυληκο και προσφατα πηρα και 2 μπατζι πιθανοτατα ζευγαρι γιατι ειναι μικρα ακομη.εχω ακομη και 4 λυκοσκυλα υπεροχα τετραποδα τα οποια ειναι καλυτερα και απο ανθρωπο τον αρη την σιμπα τον ερμη και τον γκλου[τον βγαλαμε ετσι γιατι γεννηθηκε με μεγαλοοισοφαγιτιδα και ο λαιμος του συχνα κανει τον ηχο της γαλοπουλας.

----------


## Kostakos

Aλήθεια ρε παιδιά αναρωτιέμαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό, χωρίς όμως να θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα!!! Δεν έχει κανείς κανένα macaw? Γτ για cockatoo έχω δει!!

----------


## panoss

Δύσκολοι οι macaw ελάχιστοι τους έχουν και εκτός του οτι πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλο badget είναι πολύ δύσκολοι σαν παπαγάλοι..

----------


## Kostakos

To γνωρίζω πάνο! Δεν είναι δύσκολοι παπαγάλοι για κάποιον ειδικό απλά λίγο ακατάστατο και μεγάλο πτηνό και όπως είπε το budget είναι θέμα!! Προσωπικά τα cockatoo τα θεωρώ πολύ πιο δύσκολα πτηνα

----------


## ασπρουλης

Και εγω κοκατιλ εχω ενα ζευγαρακι την Ασπρουλα και τον Κιτρινουλη (αλμπιλο και λουτινο) και αν και ειμαι μικρος μπορω να σε βοηθεισω γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πουλια.

----------


## xristina_konta

Μια και μιλαμε για το τι παπαγαλους εχουμε,εχω καποιες διαφοροποιησεις σε οτι αφορα τους δικους μου.Τελικα χωρισα τον Μπαμπη μου απο τον Δαχτυλιδα και ζευγαρωσε με ενα απο τα θηλυκα μου την κιτρινουλα.Τον Δαχτυλιδα μου τον εχω βαλει με την γκριζουλα μου και ελπιζω να ζευγαρωσει κι αυτος.Απο το ζευγαρι που ειχα δωσει στην μητερα μου γεννηθηκαν 4 υπεροχα λαμπερτ τα οποια και τα πηρα εγω.Ετσι λοιπον εχω πια 8 λαμπερτ ,1 φισερι 1 μασκα και τελος 2θηλυκα κοκκατιλ και 1 αρσενικο κοκκατιλ και φυσικα τους 4 υπεροχους λυκους μου.Αυτα αυτη την στιγμη,αργοτερα βλεπουμε τι αλλο θα προσθεσω στο μικρο μου σμηνος.....

----------


## Scorpyon38

Εγώ έχω  cockatiel ,εινε ημερος,αριστος χαρακτηρας,υπακουος,βολικο ς και καθολου ενοχλητικος.Τρελενεται να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι του κι οπου τον αφησεις εκει καθεται .

----------

